# Only Google doesn't work



## ckarini (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi, I've seen this problem in the forums before, but most of the solutions were found after using 'HijackThis' so it was personal for that individuals computer, so it didn't help much. 

But heres the problem, I had just gotten this Dell Notebook (Latitude D600 if it matters) for Christmas and Google worked the first few days, but it was in German, although it claimed to be in English. Then a few days later, it doesn't even work at all. Any Google related site such as Wave or Gmail doesnt work either. It either says 'Couldn't find connection' or a timing out error, which ever it feels like. I'm using Firefox on windows XP SP2.

Any suggestions on what the problem could be?


----------



## Daveskater (Nov 15, 2009)

Try this out:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/889892-google-not-working-ie-firefox.html#post7116637


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what country are you in and what country was the dell purchased ?

start
run (on vista use the search box)
cmd
ping google.com

post back if you get 4 replies 
or a time out ?


----------



## ckarini (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, i did that and it timed out.


----------



## ckarini (Dec 31, 2009)

ckarini said:


> Okay, i did that and it timed out.


Also, It was purchased off Ebay as a gift, so i have no idea where its originally from.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It was purchased off Ebay as a gift,


 so it could be full of spyware

Did you also get any Discs with the machine - recovery CDs or Windows CDs

As its a DELL it may have a hidden partition to recovery the machine

I would probably suggest putting it back to factory condition and then updating - which may take a while

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...uk&l=en&lnki=0&s=gen&SystemID=LAT_PNT_PM_D600

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...d=DC47E7957E35BBC0E030A68F27280D16&l=en&s=gen

This will remove all software that has been installed on the machine and all data - so backup any data you may want - if you are going to do this option

OR
Has it already been reset to factory condition ?


----------



## ckarini (Dec 31, 2009)

I was pretty certain that it was put back to factory condition, since there were no other programs on it besides internet and email, and all the other default windows programs. But i suppose its worth a try.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you put a virus program on the machine ?
its possible you may have picked up a virus thats blocking google

have a look in hosts file 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial51.html

see if there is an entry there for google

otherwise download HJT see link in signature and post results here, and we can move across to malware to decode


----------



## ckarini (Dec 31, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:30:14 PM, on 12/31/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\USER\My Documents\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 4-open-davinci.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 securitysoftwarepayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.privatesecuredpayments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getantivirusplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.secure-plus-payments.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.getavplusnow.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 safebrowsing-cache.google.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 urs.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 www.securesoftwarebill.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 secure.paysecuresystem.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 paysoftbillsolution.com
O1 - Hosts: 74.125.45.100 protected.maxisoftwaremart.com
O1 - Hosts: 67.215.245.21 www.google-analytics.com
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ae
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.as
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.at
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.az
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ba
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.be
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.bg
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.bs
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ca
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.cd
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.gh
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.hk
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.jm
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.mx
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.my
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.na
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.nf
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.ng
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ch
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.np
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.pr
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.qa
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.sg
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.tj
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.com.tw
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.dj
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.de
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.dk
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.dm
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ee
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.fi
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.fm
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.fr
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ge
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.gg
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.gm
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.gr
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ht
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ie
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.im
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.in
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.it
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ki
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.la
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.li
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.lv
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ma
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ms
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.mu
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.mw
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.nl
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.no
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.nr
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.nu
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.pl
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.pn
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.pt
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ro
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ru
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.rw
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.sc
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.se
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.sh
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.si
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.sm
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.sn
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.st
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.tl
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.tm
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.tt
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.us
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.vu
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.ws
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.ck
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.id
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.il
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.in
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.jp
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.kr
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.ls
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.ma
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.nz
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.tz
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.ug
O1 - Hosts: 95.211.99.112 google.co.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 7166 bytes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i will move to malware forum you have a redirect on I think 01 entries 
where a gold shield will help 
NOTE 
this may take a couple of days to get a response - if you done get a response in that time - post back to the thread


----------

